# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  Greater Cosmic Essence

## TricksAnthem

so i would just like to ask if anyone else is farming these. These go for 10g per greater on my server making this item and extremely good way to farm gold, i just wanted to know if there is a great way to farm these faster since i did most of the northrend quests, i can barely get any greens to disenchant making it pretty hard to farm these. Anyone have some suggestions?

----------


## Benny Lava

They are going for a lot on my server, like 24-30g. I just troll the AH for good deals on uncommon items. Also some of the professions can make really really cheap items to d/e. So I'd look at some of the cheaper items that can get made.

You can always get glider and just let your toon farm somewhere over night. I have been doing that to farm some meat to sell for cooking and you get some good green drops.

----------


## Lacos

There isn't any real way to farm them, since you just get them by sharding stuff. Best source for getting them is ofc by disenchanting the BoP questrewards you get, but this doesn't really help if you have already done most areas, or aren't an enchanter. 

I second Benny, and think that Gliding is the best option to "farm" them. Just set up loot filter, so that you automatically destroy gray and white stuff.

----------


## rosty

The best way to farm them is to buy cobalt ores/bars at ah make a BS (10 bars)craft cobalt axes 73 weapon which disenchant in Greater essences

----------


## Kartun83

Imo best way to farm Greater cosmics is to craft Shadowmight Ring or Stoneguard Band. Based on my realm statistics reagents for them cost about 10g - 2x Eternal earth or 1x Eternal earth and 1x Eternal Shadow. So you just buy lots of that reagents, for example one stack each, ask your mate to make 20 rings and DE them all.
Relying on my realm stats cost of each eternal about 5g, so 10g a ring, and about 200g total. DE have 20% to drop 1-2 GCE, so you will have 4 essence granted, and about 65 Infinite Dust. Dependin on realm economy it would be (4 * 15 + 65 * 4) = 320g - 200g = 120g pure income in worst situation when you have only 4 Essences drop.
If you buying lots of Eternals at once you even can ask for some discount so you can maximise your income easy way.

----------


## supergt

there become too cheap on my server

----------


## Moganed

Too cheap on mine too

----------


## Tikarra

Ok i have mining and JC so if you have neither or are missing on you might want to find a nice friend to help out.

What I do is I farm up a ton of Saronite and prospect it. You get tons of the junk green gems from it and should get a decent bit of blue gems. You should also get a decent amount of eternal earths and Shadow.

Now take the junk green gems and the eternals. Put everything else away. Break the eternals down into crystallized form. There are 4 level 70 items that jewelcrafters can make with them. Have as many of those made as possible then have them disenchanted. You will mostly get dust but you should get a decent bit of cosmic essence as well.

I sell all the dust and Cosmic essence as well as the eternal Shadow and blue gems on the AH for a very nice profit.



EDIT: Similar to Kartun83 but takes less of the crystallized/eternal earth

----------


## wordboy

Pretty solid deal if you can farm them up reliably

----------


## Maisteri

These go for a quite nice price on my server =)

Offtopic:



> I just *troll* the AH for good deals on uncommon items. Also some of



It is sad how people dont know what troll means =(

----------


## daemonic666

Only 9 gold on my server  :Frown:

----------


## Ontox

Thanks for the tip, going to try this :O

----------


## Unb4nn3d

> so i would just like to ask if anyone else is farming these. These go for 10g per greater on my server making this item and extremely good way to farm gold, i just wanted to know if there is a great way to farm these faster since i did most of the northrend quests, i can barely get any greens to disenchant making it pretty hard to farm these. Anyone have some suggestions?


Go run Stratholme or Scholomance. Kill all of the trash in there and you'll end up getting a lot of cosmics and dust as well. It does sell well, and I used to farm them until I started my new technique. Also, if the large brilliant shards don't sell that well, just vendor the blues, as you'll end up getting more money in the long run, and it'll help with repairs.

Best of luck to you. :]

----------


## tottelol

> Go run Stratholme or Scholomance. Kill all of the trash in there and you'll end up getting a lot of cosmics and dust as well. It does sell well, and I used to farm them until I started my new technique. Also, if the large brilliant shards don't sell that well, just vendor the blues, as you'll end up getting more money in the long run, and it'll help with repairs.
> 
> Best of luck to you. :]


I doubt you get a lot of cosmics in stratholme and scholomance?

:confused:

----------


## Iscariote

Shadowmight and Stoneguard disenchanting is ruined on most servers. Anyway, you may want to try buying eternal earth/shadow when they are cheap and sell the cosmics when they're expensive (Sundays and after server maintenances).

In my server Cosmics range from 10g-30g (yes, it's that wild)

----------


## Unb4nn3d

> I doubt you get a lot of cosmics in stratholme and scholomance?
> 
> :confused:


Yeah. My bad. I wasn't thinking straight the other day.

What you should do is get a group of friends together that have just obtained level 80, and go run days of Heroics with them. Not only would you get all the Greens / Blues / Purples from the Heroics to disenchant, but also emblems to purchase Frozen Orbs as well. ;D

Best of luck. :]

----------


## DrPsycho

nice find dude :P

----------

